# master forge smoker issue



## troy250 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all I am new to the site and using a smoker, my name is Troy I live in Colorado. We just bought a new master forge somker from............you bet  Lowes. I did some research and it seemed to be the best for us and it was affordable, went together great, I followed the instructions on lighting and wanted to do a season run, I noticed that shortly after lighting I noticed that the paint was burning off of the lower ring and the door section???????????? what the heck??? Has anyone seen this happen??

I just let it go and burn its self out, I cleaned it up the nest day and I cant figure out what happened. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Troy


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2011)

First of all...  welcome to SMF..  glad to have you here with us..  there is an over abundance of info on the forums...  there will be somebody along shortly that has your same unit and give you some Ideas...  In the meantime stop over by roll call and Introduce yourself there and give us some info about yourself and your equipment

  Also remember that there Is a handy dandy "search" tool at the top of the page


----------



## frosty (Nov 27, 2011)

Troy, WELCOME!  Please  check the search option, there are TON of people with the MF smoker, so there might be something about it already. If not, there soon will be.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## michael ark (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like a factory defect.


----------



## troy250 (Dec 1, 2011)

Called MF a few days ago they said it may have been dirty or oily when painted. They were very nice to me and just said to take it back to Lowes and exchange it. No problems at Lowes either. The new one had a ding in the middle section around the bottom, but I had no problem with giving it a tweek and it is fine. It is getting very cold here now so we wil need to wait on another attempt.

We look forward to visiting the site as much as possible as it seems to be packed with great information and very nice people, I have joined other forums before and it is sometimes hard to get a simple welcome.  Clearly NOT the case here. Thank you for the replies and I hope to connect with more members in the future.

Thanks again.

Troy


----------



## sprky (Dec 3, 2011)

First off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF, glade you joined us. There is a great wealth of knowledge here, and the folks here are willing to help ya out if ya ask. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have the 2 door master forge from Lowe's and have had no issues with paint yet. I will advise ya to make yourself a wind break for it, as its colder in Colorado then it is here, and that will help with heat loss. I currently am pondering the idea of an insulated wind break, to help further. If you have any questions on the MF smoker feel free to ask, and ill help ya if I can.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to SMF! I have the same smoker as well. I would suggest sealing the doors with a rope gasket and replacing the regulator and hose with a high output one. I have done both of these and it  made my smoker run much more efficiently. The wind screen will help out tremendously as well.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 5, 2011)

Just changing the regulator to high pressure with out changing the orifice may kill your new regulator by being bottle necked all the time.Here is a link to find the right size for each pressure .http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-burner  That's why most regulators come with a new one made just for that pressure.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 6, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Just changing the regulator to high pressure with out changing the orifice may kill your new regulator by being bottle necked all the time.Here is a link to find the right size for each pressure .http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-burner  That's why most regulators come with a new one made just for that pressure.




I should have mentioned that. Thanks. That is the exact one I upgraded to (available at Lowes). You will also need to purchase an elbow to connect the new hose and orifice to the valve body.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 6, 2011)

Have the same unit but no issue with the paint burning. Glad Lowes took care of that for you. I did some mods, although not the changing of the gas line. Here's the link to what I did. I have since painted the windbreak and put it on casters...love being to move it around easily with the casters. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104113/master-forge-vertical-gasser-mods


----------

